# Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich



## Conny (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

unser "großer" Teich läuft zufriedenstellend vor sich hin,
der bepflanzte Bodenfilter und das Moorbeet in den Speisskübeln auch.
ABER
die Minis in den anderen Gefäßen nicht :evil
Das Holzfass ist undicht, hat alles Wasser verloren, mein letzter __ Lotos ist hin.
Eine Keramik-Lotosschale hat bis zur Hälfe einen Riss, die tierischen und pflanzlichen Bewohner haben überlebt, brauchen aber ein neues Zuhause.
Ein Mini in einer Gabione hat einen Riss in der Folie und soll sowieso den Platz wechseln.

Nun meine Frage:
Welche Gefäße haben nach euren Erfahrungen eine Chance längere Zeit frostsicher zu sein?
Das Gefäss soll in der Erde stehen, etwas Sand kann ich drunter  packen, aber keine 20cm.


----------



## jolantha (7. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Conny,
ich glaube alle Naturmaterialien kannste bei Frost vergessen, Ton, Keramik etc.
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre wohl auf Kunststoff umzusteigen, wenn aber dann Nässe dazukommt,
kann es Dir passieren, daß die auch vom Frost gesprengt werden .


----------



## Conny (7. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Hallo Jolantha,

diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.
Es geht eine Zeit gut, dann ist vorbei.
Dieser Lotoskübel hat 3 Jahre ausgehalten, auch den ganz harten Winter und nun 

Aber im Herbst alles trocken legen oder umstellen, kann bzw. darf ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Christine (7. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Hallo Conny 

leider musste ich im letzten Winter die Erfahrung machen, dass die schwarzen Mauerkübel auch nicht wirklich frostfest sind... bis jetzt haben nur die versenkten überlebt. 

Und die kleine Zinkbadewanne. Aber für die leiste ich mir den Luxus einer Heizung im Winter, die per Zeitschaltuhr bei starkem Frost dafür sorgt, das die Wanne nicht durchfriert.

Und auch die angeblich frostfesten Blumenkübel habe diesmal üble Abplatzungen aussen. Damit ist ihr Schicksal spätestens nächsten Winter auch besiegelt.
Aber die Leuts wollen ja auch mal was neues verkaufen...


----------



## Conny (7. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Aber die Leuts wollen ja auch mal was neues verkaufen...


Das kann schon sein,  dass die Leuts auch mal was verkaufen wollen,
aber doch nicht so oft  
Diesen kleinen Luxus muss ich auch noch mal überdenken,
aber da wird sich mein grünes Gewissen gewiss wehren 
Danke für deine Erfahrungen


----------



## Eugen (7. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Hallo Conny

meine Mörtelkübel (und davon hab ich ja einige ) haben bislang allesamt schon mehrere Winter überlebt. Ebenso meine Zinkwannen.
Durchfrieren tun sie allerdings, ob nun eingegraben,gedämmt oder freistehend.
Und kommt mir nun keiner mit Weinbergklima oder so.


----------



## Annett (7. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Hi,

also ich hatte schon Mörtelkübel, die der Frost gekillt hat (waren wahrscheinlich nicht besonders voll) und welche, die durchgefroren überlebt haben. Seit Jahren... in rund und eckig.
Auch der Saufnapf auf der Koppel überlebt das Einfrieren und Durchfrieren immer wieder. 
Keine Ahung, woran genau es liegt. Vermutlich an der Wasserstandshöhe. 
Auch eine ca. 8 Liter große, eckige "Haushaltsschüssel" mit ausrangierten Wasserminzepflanzen überlebte im Schatten des Hauses.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Hi,

das auch Mörtelkübel von Frost gesprengt werden liegt halt daran das alle !!! Kunststoffe altern (die Weichmacher sich mehr oder weniger schnell verdünnisieren) und dabei spröde werden. Das Eis sorgt dann für Risse wenn der Kunststoff nicht mehr richtig nachgeben/sich verformen kann.

Bei "saugfähigen" Materialien wie Töpfen aus Ton (auch alle als frostfest verkauften sind nie 100%ig winterfest) sorgt sich eingelagerntes Wasser für die Sprengung. Selbst augenscheinlich massiver Stein wird nach und nach von Frost (und Wärme) zermürbt

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (8. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Hallo,

danke erst mal 
Wenn ich eure und meine Erfahrungen richtig interpretiere darf kein Gefäß, an dem man hängt im Freien überwintern.
Das stellt mich vor schwerwiegende Entscheidungen:
Keine Minis mehr!?!?!


----------



## Annett (9. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Hallo Conny,

wie wäre es mit wasserdichten, kostengünstigen Innentöpfen, die zerfrieren dürfen oder im Hauptteich über Winter versenkt werden?
So könntest Du die schönen Übertöpfe frostfrei oder zumindest trocken in Schuppen oder Garage überwintern.


----------



## Conny (10. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Hallo Annett,

an diese Kombi hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Für die Mörtelkübel habe ich keinen passenden "Übertopf" gefunden. Das wäre für mich auch durch die Möglichkeit zwischen die Wände noch etwas Isolation einzubringen, eine passable Lösung.
Zum anderen bleibt dann auch das Problem eben mal dieses Gewicht anzuheben.
Da unser Grundstück im Vegleich zu euch ein Gästetuch ist 
kann ich auch nicht einfach den Kübel im Herbst auskippen und im Frühjahr neue Erde irgendwo im Garten finden wie Werner es macht.
Ich habe auch schon über einen Ausströmstein nachgedacht, aber das Hauptproblem ist imA der Untergrund.
Sobald das Gefäß nicht trocknen kann, verrottet es, das ist eben so.


----------



## Joachim (10. März 2013)

*AW: Frostsichere Kübel, ist das möglich*

Moin,

also wenn ich mal Franks Theorie weiter denke, dann wäre doch eventuell eine Innenfolie im Kübel womöglich zumindest ein Lebzeitverlängerer für die Kübel, sowie sicher auch Schatten... 

So wie die meisten Mörtelkübel beim Kauf stinken, sind die eh nicht "gesund" und sicherlich aus China. Eventuell gibts da ja auch "bessere" Hersteller?


----------

